# I'm so angry and I don't know what else to do...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

This has been an ongoing problem for almost two years now. Our neighbor that lives behind us has two large dogs (one is a black lab mix and the other is a pit bull mix). The problem is they are constantly loose. They do tie the dogs up, but with rope! At least once a week they get loose. I have called animal control on them earlier this year and things were better for a few months. I take precautions before taking Wally or Toby outside to potty (e.g. I look out the door for other animals, etc.). 

So today I went to take Toby out, looked out the door and everything was fine. We proceeded into the front yard for him to pee. We were walking back to the house when all of a sudden, from behind our gazebo comes their black lab, charging, growling and showing teeth! I grabbed Toby and started screaming for my husband. The dog lunged at us and then took off to our backyard. So I put Toby in the house and my husband and I go to the property line to get the owner's attention. The dog is still in our yard and growling/showing teeth at us again. So I guess the owner heard all the commotion and comes out. I start yelling that his dog almost attacked my 6 lbs dog! Then my husband says this is a weekly occurrence. They guy replies with, "He is a 15 year old dog! I didn't even know he was off the leash (Seriously, does that make it okay??)!" He has the audacity to get mad back at us! Not an apology or anything! Then he grabbed the dog, drug him back into their yard, kicked it and choked it!!!! It's not the dog's fault you moron! 

I came back in the house and called animal control--AGAIN! Of course they aren't there today after 5, so I left a message and I will try calling again tomorrow and Monday. I am still so upset and shaking. Because of all of this (this isn't the first incident with dogs off the leash in our area) we have stopped taking the dogs on as many walks. I am so frustrated! We were in our yard, my dog on a leash and I feel like a prisoner! We can't fence our yard--it is and acre and the cost would be unimaginable! 

Does anyone have any ideas? Know of anything we can do? I was thinking of buying mace, but knowing me, I'd spray myself! 

Thanks guys for listening. I know I can count on my SM friends to understand my anger and frustration!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, that is so scary, how horrible. You have to be REALLY careful around them with Toby. Good luck whatever happens


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow that is very scary, and frustrating. So they guy makes an effort to tell you that the dog is 15 and didnt realize he was off the leash, but then brings him back to his yard and chokes him and kicks him?







Hopefully you guys can get that it all under control, that would be very very frustrating!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

What a scarey time this must have been for you. Good Luck, I hope you are able to resolve this matter quickly.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I also think a phone call to the police is in order. I would call them right away and tell them each instance the dog has been off leash, when animal control was called, and relay what has happened today. At the very least the police can issue a summons for the dog not being on a leash. Obviously if the owner kicked the dog that is animal cruelty as well. Chances are these dogs are mistreated on a regular basis. Poor Toby...I hope he's not too shaken up by this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice neighbor :new_Eyecrazy: I think you have no other option then to get law enforcement involved. They will make a report, so if anything else happens you will have that on your side. Sorry you have a real jerk for a neighbor.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

1. Call the police.

2. Carry pepper spray...I know it sounds horrible but if I had a dog growling at me and acting like it was going to charge me I would have no problem protecting myself. In my area it is against the law to spray it but you can carry it...go figure. I figure if I am ever in that kind of situation I would spray and then deny.

3. Can you fence in a small part of your yard? I know you should not have to go to the expense of doing this but it sounds like your neighbor is a moron.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I agree, I would definitely call the police. You shouldn't have to live in fear of walking on your own property!!! And his poor dogs. If they are that aggressive, he must treat them horribly. Things should get better with police intervention.

~Elegant


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Make them fence in THEIR yard if they cannot keep their dogs on their property. Geez, what if it had been the pit bull mix ? Might not have shown only teeth.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad all is welll....it could have been much worse.
I hope you can get something straightened out with them.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

That is just so scary. I cannot believe how irresponsible these owners are. I feel sorry for the dog too.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's so scary. I'm so glad you Toby and Wally are okay. Someone mentioned something like this dog pepper spray. I've never used it, but it's something to think about. I hope this gets taken care of.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

That's awful. Maybe you should start saving up for a fence. Maybe your hubby can put it up himself instead of hiring somebody. Poor lil Toby. I'm glad you guys werent hurt.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

About 7 years ago Jolie WAS attacked by a Shepherd/Husky mix while she was on leash, walking with me around the block. I won't go into the details cause I've written about it before, but Jolie had to have emergency surgery and animal control ended up putting the other dog down. You are right to take action NOW before you or your dogs are hurt. I would tell you to do whatever it takes to remedy the situation, even if it means spending your hard earned money to put up a fence. I would hope that law enforcement in your town would give you some assistance. I feel for your situation.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 2 2005, 02:31 PM
> *About 7 years ago Jolie WAS attacked by a Shepherd/Husky mix while she was on leash, walking with me around the block.  I won't go into the details cause I've written about it before, but Jolie had to have emergency surgery and animal control ended up putting the other dog down.  You are right to take action NOW before you or your dogs are hurt.  I would tell you to do whatever it takes to remedy the situation, even if it means spending your hard earned money to put up a fence.  I would hope that law enforcement in your town would give you some assistance.  I feel for your situation.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105440*


[/QUOTE]


I didn't know that about Jolie...









I saw an episode of Animal Cops where a baby Yorkie was attacked and killed by a larger dog on a walk through town.







The bigger dog wasn't leashed.

We have some unleashed dogs sometimes on our walks too...it makes me SO nervous because Brink is so dog aggressive too. Even if something wasn't going to happen, I feel like his aggression could provoke something...so I am always a nervous wreck. I always pick him up if I see one off leash and try to keep him where he can't see it. If he was to see it, he would hurt me to try and get to that dog...







He has done it before and left awful scratch marks.

The other night at the little league flag football game...I had taken Brinkley and there was a guy walking around with a pit bull puppy. He saw me about the same time I saw him and I instantly picked up Brink and turned him where he could not see the other dog. The guy was stopped on the side of the walking track and had his dog on a tight lead (a chain with the spikey things on the collar







). He must have sensed my anxiety b/c he assured me that his dog would not move until we were out of sight. My heart was beating SO hard b/c I knew that if Brink saw that dog, he was gonna go bonkers!







I was just glad I saw him coming before he did.

I still think that HE thinks he is protecting me from them or something. I don't think he realizes they are all the same species as he is.









Anyway, hard to regulate it on walks, (that was my point)
but I would fence in the yard if possible....at least a small portion.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for you replies everyone--it really means a lot to me.









Well, here is the latest update and now I have yet another dilemma. Yesterday after I made the post (about 45 minutes after the incident) the wife came over (I've never met her before). She apologized for the dog and her husband's actions. She said he can't deal with people and he drinks a lot (not that it makes it any better, but does explain his attitude). She also said that she didn't want to make problems and wanted to live peaceful (as do I). She also said that she has been on him to put up a fence and will probably do it soon. She then said they are probably going to move in a few years. She also said that when both dogs pass on, they plan on not getting anymore. I told her that I wasn't mad, just more upset, scared and tired of the reoccurring situation. She agreed. 

So now here is the problem, I had called animal control and left my name and number and they called this morning. I haven't called them back because I don't know if it is necessary for them to come out since the wife seemed so apologetic. What do you think? I feel that by having them come out I am beating a dead horse.

I don't want to be a witch and seem like I am making problems, but honestly my husband and I live peacefully in our house; we don't bother anyone and it always seems that we have problems with other people and their animals! I guess I am just frustrated! 

I know some people suggested fencing in the yard or even just a small portion, but even that wouldn't work. We can't have the fence running up to the doors (the way the house is set on the property makes it impossible) and therefore, you would still have to walk to the fenced in area and that really kind of defeats the purpose--walking in the open where a dog can just come charging at you.

I have thought about wee wee pad training Toby, but then the problem is Wally. I can't teach him to pee in the house--that is just too much urine. 

I am still welcoming suggestions and really appreciate everyone's input and moral support. Thanks again!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OHMIGOD! I didn't no more get this posted and I hear them screaming at the pitbull! I look out the window and he is loose running in their neighbor's yard! I feel like I am fighting an uphill battle! Do you see what I am up aganist???


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I would not carry mace, you do not want to injure the dog. But you could carry pepper spray or citronella spray with you when you go out . That would scare him off if he were to attack but would not harm him. 

I would file a report with animal control. I know you feel sorry for the wife but that doesn't mean the dog should not be properly contained (for his own safety as well).


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Oct 2 2005, 04:45 PM
> *Just think of it this way, if you let it go now and something really terrible happened on a future walk, could you live with it, knowing that you didn't act sooner?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105478*


[/QUOTE]
You are absolutely right! I knew that deep down inside, but I hate being the neighborhood witch when I don't do anything! Somehow, I feel that I end up being the "bad guy" but when it comes to my furkids, I know what is right! Thanks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh and another thing, my husband wants me to start taking a bat or golf club out with me from now on. How sad that I have to resort to that!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Oct 2 2005, 04:56 PM
> *I don't care what people do as long as it does not affect me but when it does affect me, well, then it becomes MY problem to handle.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105483*


[/QUOTE]
Haha! You sound like my mom and myself--we are always saying that we could careless what others do so long as it doesn't affect us. Somehow, though, it always seems to get us involved.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 2 2005, 03:53 PM
> *Oh and another thing, my husband wants me to start taking a bat or golf club out with me from now on.  How sad that I have to resort to that!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I know where your husband is coming from! I still can't walk around the block by myself. And when Jolie sees a big dog she freaks out.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Oct 2 2005, 04:45 PM
> *Just think of it this way, if you let it go now and something really terrible happened on a future walk, could you live with it, knowing that you didn't act sooner?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105478*


[/QUOTE]


I agree....
Call animal control...


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats ashame, some people are so stupid. I would call animal control again.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 1 2005, 05:37 PM
> *This has been an ongoing problem for almost two years now.  Our neighbor that lives behind us has two large dogs (one is a black lab mix and the other is a pit bull mix).  The problem is they are constantly loose.  They do tie the dogs up, but with rope!  At least once a week they get loose.  I have called animal control on them earlier this year and things were better for a few months.  I take precautions before taking Wally or Toby outside to potty (e.g. I look out the door for other animals, etc.).
> 
> So today I went to take Toby out, looked out the door and everything was fine.  We proceeded into the front yard for him to pee.  We were walking back to the house when all of a sudden, from behind our gazebo comes their black lab, charging, growling and showing teeth!  I grabbed Toby and started screaming for my husband.  The dog lunged at us and then took off to our backyard.  So I put Toby in the house and my husband and I go to the property line to get the owner's attention.  The dog is still in our yard and growling/showing teeth at us again.  So I guess the owner heard all the commotion and comes out.  I start yelling that his dog almost attacked my 6 lbs dog!  Then my husband says this is a weekly occurrence.  They guy replies with, "He is a 15 year old dog!  I didn't even know he was off the leash (Seriously, does that make it okay??)!"  He has the audacity to get mad back at us!  Not an apology or anything!  Then he grabbed the dog, drug him back into their yard, kicked it and choked it!!!!  It's not the dog's fault you moron!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


i had a problem similiar to yours i was walking down my regular route and i was heading into my building when all of a sudden i look up and there staring me down is a huge and i say huge pitbull not tied up and defintely could have climbed down i panicked and could hardly get my keys in the door i got us in and i called the police
this was a new neighbor who just moved in i was fit to be tied
i told the police that i am not trying to start trouble but they had better get this situation under control i want that dog tied up if he is going to be left outside 
and from that day forward of course the guy hates me but i dont care i havent had a problem
but you have to demand that they take care of the situation immediately!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I would still go ahead and call animal control back. All the "I'm sorry it won't happen again" speeches are not going to help when and I stress when you or your little baby get attacked. If he is treating his dogs harshly then they will be aggresive and not know right from wrong! I blame him for their bad behavior, but all the more reason to take action now and not after you are hurt or worse for your little one. I was bitten by a Rotti and it is no fun!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Awww Poor Nichole. Are you sure you don't want to move
closer to me







. We have a Great Dane along 
with Cosmo, but she isn't mean like your neighbors dog. And she stays
in the yard (if she does happen to get out we don't beat her either) she learns
that if she goes out of our yard she gets chained up for a while till
she has learned again that she MUST stay in the yard. 

People need to take responsiblity for their pets regardless of age or
size. When you have neighbors it is only common sense to make
sure the dog is restricted or WON"T leave the yard. Sorry I don't know
what to tell you, I did drive past your neck of the woods on Saturday, 
we went to My Brother in Law's for our neices birthday party. As we were
driving by on 80 I was thinking of ya.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You really need to get the police involved. Even if the wife is nice, she can't control the dogs or her husband. He sounds as dangerous as the dogs! Trying to get along without help of the police is like ignoring a wife beater because he apologizes every time. No matter how nice he is between beatings, he is still a potential killer. As are those dogs.
Be Safe!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

My neighbors across the street have 3 big dogs that they don't put on leashes. They just let them run around in the front yard without a leash. Everytime I try to walk Macy they always start to bark and growl, and the neighbors say they won't bite anybody. How am I supposed to know that. I think I'm going to go to the Home Owners Assocation and tell them what's going on. My husband says I shouldn't because, he doesn't what to cause any probems with our neighbors. Do you guys think i should tell somebody?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i read the first few posts. instead of carrying mace...you could try a citronella spray---they sell them at petsmart. it more startles the dog than hurts the dog, you know? i feel bad for the neighbors dog for having such abusive parents


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I called animal control back this morning. The lady was really nice and let me vent to her and she just listened. She said they would send someone out today because "this needs to be addressed immediately." She also said that they will suggest they get harnesses for the dogs instead of the collars. I thought that was a good suggestion. Heck, I would even pay for them if I knew they would use them! So we'll see what comes of it. Sometime AC stops by to talk to us. I don't know if that is typical though.



> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Oct 3 2005, 01:37 PM
> *(I actually DID have to call the police when new neighbors rented house next door.  They really did park their car over 2/3 the way on the front lawn....uh, we won't be having any of THAT around here!  So I called the police and politely asked them to send someone by and explain to them that they could not do that.  Funny thing is, they are pretty nice people, just dumb I guess.  And they don't know was me that called so we didn't get off on the wrong foot).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105703*


[/QUOTE]
You sound a lot like me! We have some neighbors who just moved this summer and they are always parking their cars in the street. We live in an unincorporated area and I think many people think that means there are no laws here. They had a duley (sp? one of those huge trucks with double tires on them) and a trailer in the road. The roads around here aren't very wide; you can barely fit two passing cars on the road. Try getting down the road with that thing in the way! Anyway, I was pretty ticked one night and I was complaining to my husband saying that I felt like calling the police because it is a habitual problem. They have a pretty big driveway too so I don't see what the problem is. Anyway, Saturday the cops were there and I am guessing it is for that reason. I guess someone else in the neighborhood got tired of it as well. Since Saturday, they got their stuff out of the road!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 1 2005, 05:37 PM
> *This has been an ongoing problem for almost two years now.  Our neighbor that lives behind us has two large dogs (one is a black lab mix and the other is a pit bull mix).  The problem is they are constantly loose.  They do tie the dogs up, but with rope!  At least once a week they get loose.  I have called animal control on them earlier this year and things were better for a few months.  I take precautions before taking Wally or Toby outside to potty (e.g. I look out the door for other animals, etc.).
> 
> So today I went to take Toby out, looked out the door and everything was fine.  We proceeded into the front yard for him to pee.  We were walking back to the house when all of a sudden, from behind our gazebo comes their black lab, charging, growling and showing teeth!  I grabbed Toby and started screaming for my husband.  The dog lunged at us and then took off to our backyard.  So I put Toby in the house and my husband and I go to the property line to get the owner's attention.  The dog is still in our yard and growling/showing teeth at us again.  So I guess the owner heard all the commotion and comes out.  I start yelling that his dog almost attacked my 6 lbs dog!  Then my husband says this is a weekly occurrence.  They guy replies with, "He is a 15 year old dog!  I didn't even know he was off the leash (Seriously, does that make it okay??)!"  He has the audacity to get mad back at us!  Not an apology or anything!  Then he grabbed the dog, drug him back into their yard, kicked it and choked it!!!!  It's not the dog's fault you moron!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Mace was the first thing I thought of. Ask your vet. maybe they can reccomend something. Please be careful!!! I worry about you as much as the dogs.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Fach--thanks for worrying about us! Isn't it a shame that we have to worry about one another over things that could be avoided! People just tick me off!

Msloke, you crack me up! I am the same way. I hate when people use my driveway as a turn around. Our neighbor is always having a yard sale (like 5 times a year) and they use our driveway to turn around. I usually go put the garbage cans at the end of the driveway. 

You want to know something else that ticks me off--people honking at me for no reason. The other day I was making a left hand turn and there was some oncoming traffic, I could have turned, but I really didn't think it was safe to do so, so I decided to wait. The lady in the car behind me went ape sh*t! She was laying on the horn and flailing her arms around. Well the funny thing is she turned left and was stuck behind me. So me being the "saint" that I am, I traveled down the road doing 20mhp when the speed limit is actually 50! LOL She couldn't pass me either because it is a no passing zone for five miles. So I just toodled along doing 20.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Oct 3 2005, 03:24 PM
> *I couldn't believe it the other day when a neighbor had a yard sale and I was going to leave, got in my car, started to pull forward (I always back in) and some fool pulled right in front of me to turn around!!!  I just leaned on the horn and let him know he was "number 1" with me.  Jerks!!!  Well, enough for my rant for today.  To quote Forrest Gump, "Stupid is as stupid does".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105749*


[/QUOTE]My parents neighbor used to have garage sales a lot. We would have people that would actually PARK in our driveway and then go to the garage sale! We would also have people park their cars in the street right infront of our driveway, so we couldn't get out.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 3 2005, 03:45 PM
> *Fach--thanks for worrying about us!  Isn't it a shame that we have to worry about one another over things that could be avoided!  People just tick me off!
> 
> Msloke, you crack me up!  I am the same way.  I hate when people use my driveway as a turn around.  Our neighbor is always having a yard sale (like 5 times a year) and they use our driveway to turn around.  I usually go put the garbage cans at the end of the driveway.
> ...


[/QUOTE]





















You are SO bad!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Oct 3 2005, 04:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























You are SO bad!






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105763
[/B][/QUOTE]








That is grounds for road rage at its worst!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been away for a long weekend so I am picking up the tail end of this thread...

I had my beloved cat killed by dog in my own backyard many, many years ago. I've had my daughter end up underneath a dog fight when my Petie was jumped by a neighbor's dog while she was walking Petie on a leash down our own driveway. I was nearly attacked years ago right in front of my house when a Weimeraner attacked Petie. He went for Petie's neck to shake it (break it) so I started whipping him as hard as I could with the end of the leash. Then he turned on me...

I do not mess with loose dogs anymore, as you can imagine. One shake of the neck can kill.

Carry mace for dog's. It will sting like mad, but it won't do any permanent damage and it could save Toby's life. 

http://www.jbpet.com/Shopping/product.asp?...cookie%5Ftest=1

I would also also contact a lawyer and have him write a very stern stern letter warning these people that should you or Toby be injured, you are fully prepared to file a civil lawsuit against them. Whether the man drinks, the dog is 15 or whatever their excuse is, it doesn't matter. It is their responsibility to control their dogs. Often the threat of legal action will be a wake up call. 

There cannot be a next time because next time you and Toby might not be able to get away.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Nichole, 

Have you tried going to the Home Owners Assocation meetings. In my neighborhood we have one and you complain to the head person if you don't like what your neighbors are doing. For instance in our neighborhood we have problems with other dogs pooping in the yards when people are walking there dogs. When we got home yesterday our stupid next door neighbor was washing there dog in the front yard!! I was so mad I don't understand why they can't do that in the back yard. These are the people that never put there dog on a leash. They had all three dogs out there and they were just barking like crazy. Shampoo was running all down the street







Ok my vent for today!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 4 2005, 08:58 AM
> *I've been away for a long weekend so I am picking up the tail end of this thread...
> 
> I had my beloved cat killed by dog in my own backyard many, many years ago. I've had my daughter end up underneath a dog fight when my Petie was jumped by a neighbor's dog while she was walking Petie on a leash down our own driveway. I was nearly attacked years ago right in front of my house when a Weimeraner attacked Petie. He went for Petie's neck to shake it (break it) so I started whipping him as hard as I could with the end of the leash. Then he turned on me...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well said, I also think that is the best corse of action for you. It seems like the drunk husband is alway letting that dog loose. I know the wife appoligized but it does not seem like they care about other peoples lives. So call the animal contol on them and maybe get your neighbours togethrer and call the police as well so you have record of complaint agaist them.
I read this post as well and just had no suggestions. I know for me I would deffinetly put up a fence and take the my pups out back, but I think you mentioned you still have to go out the front way to get out to the back. I'm sorry you have to go through tthis. No one should have to feel unsafe in there home or around there property.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

LadysMom and Steponme--thank you for your advice. My husband's cousin is a lawyer, so maybe we can get him to draft a letter. And I never thought about going to the homeowner's meeting, but I do know that we have one. I think I will find out when the next one is and make an appearance.

Chelsey, you are right, people need to be responsible for their actions!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 4 2005, 04:33 PM
> *LadysMom and Steponme--thank you for your advice.  My husband's cousin is a lawyer, so maybe we can get him to draft a letter.  And I never thought about going to the homeowner's meeting, but I do know that we have one.  I think I will find out when the next one is and make an appearance.
> 
> Chelsey, you are right, people need to be responsible for their actions!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106140*


[/QUOTE]

Good for you, I’m sure others in the neighborhood have been terrified as well.
Once they get that letter from the lawyer that should stop them in there tracks and if not just call the police every time they do it so you have a record just in case you have to go to court. Please keep furbys and family safe.


----------

